# Quality Plastisol Transfers =SEMO IMPRINTS



## johncorvin77 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Semo Imprints*, I have to say that Semo Imprints has is been outstanding company. I've done several orders with them. Their product is top shelf. Their customer service is great. Which something that is lacking in most companies in America these days. No screen charges, gang fees, no film fees, no setup fees. Can't say enough good things about this company!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Sounds like you work for them.


----------



## johncorvin77 (Nov 13, 2013)

Not at all, Just a satisfied customer.


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

They are good. My only complaint is the turnaround time. 

If I need it quick and I am using my own artwork, I use Seay Graphics. If I am using the templates? I go with Transfer Express. 


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

For 1 color no gang, can't beat F & M Expressions. .15 cents. Order by 3pm, ships next day.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Each of the vendors in the most recent posts offers something unique......F&M is quick, cheap and "bullet proof".....So if you do not mind a heavy hand, they work great...Semo has a 7.0" x 12.0" sheet for 0.75 each....."Soft Hand" but they are slow compared to other vendors....Great if you need a small quantity of sheets and/or want to gang 2 or more images....Transfer Express is quick and expensive but their "stock" designs (Easy Prints) are easy to sell.....They offer a full range of inks depending on what you want...Seay is good for larger size sheets and/or larger quantities....


----------



## joesmithers (Jan 6, 2014)

Used Semo in the past and has been great, but their current transfers I got had issues...looking for another vendor. Besides that, their customer service is top notch and transfers are very soft.


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

What was wrong with your latest transfers from Semo? Did you contact them for tips or help?

I also had problems with some Semo transfers lately. These were for my wife's coffee shop. I had ordered some BIG gang sheets with her logo, address, and some coffee quotes for the back about 6 months ago. She needed some more tees and so I filled in with the 7x12's of the logo and address (I had plenty of quotes left).

Some of the quotes were coming loose at the tops when I peeled the paper.

It turns out I was pressing at the low end of their recommended temperature range. Bre suggested upping the temperature by 15 degrees and peeling immediately.

Problem solved.

She also suggested not holding onto transfers for too long -- 6-8 months was what she recommended for quality pressing.

Joe


----------



## johncorvin77 (Nov 13, 2013)

So the problem was with your temp setting and not Semo’s product?


----------



## jamerican352005 (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks John for the positive response. Maybe I should put you on the payroll since others seem to think you already work for me  LOL *free freight though on your next order* I'm sad that a positive review from one of my customers is thought of as "self advertisment" from someone within my company. Oh well.

If you ever have any issues with our product the first thing to do is email us. We do have automatic presses that are ran by humans. So error can occur. Never hesitate to contact us if you have any issues. We will always make sure to help you correct any issues.

We are working towards a faster turnaround time as well. 

For the other customer that replied stating that after he contacted me the issue was corrected by raising the temp, shoot me an email. I will give you free freight on your next order as well. I don't have my employees or family members making posts here but I sure as heck will give my customers free freight for supporting my company


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

johncorvin77 said:


> So the problem was with your temp setting and not Semo’s product?


Yes. The higher temp solved it.

Additionally, I ordered some other stuff from Semo this past week and they included an instruction sheet on how to check the thickness of my lines. Some of my lines were too thin and the screen didn't wash out correctly on them. So, some parts of the lines were missing. They were on the lettering and, at a distance of 3-5 feet is not noticeable.

So, again, Semo is showing me -- through my mistakes -- how to improve.

One other thing that I really like about Semo is that, with each order, they include a felt-like sheet, showing what your finished print will look like. This makes it easier to double-check the lettering, spelling, etc. before I start pressing. Bre, what is that felt-like sheet called?

Joe


----------



## jamerican352005 (Nov 1, 2008)

We always do a test print on a piece of pellon material. All of our screen printers in house are required to do a test print of your job onto a piece of pellon for every job. This is to check for any ink or paper issues in house. We want to make sure your transfer prints properly before it leaves our facility. So every job MUST have a sample print with your order before it can ship.


----------



## joey1320 (Feb 21, 2012)

I responded on your other thread Semo but I'll add it here - I received your samples last nite, pressed two of them and was extremely satisfied with the results.

I will be ordering from you in the future!!

Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## chunkymonkey (Jul 7, 2010)

johncorvin77 said:


> *Semo Imprints*, I have to say that Semo Imprints has is been outstanding company. I've done several orders with them. Their product is top shelf. Their customer service is great. Which something that is lacking in most companies in America these days. No screen charges, gang fees, no film fees, no setup fees. Can't say enough good things about this company!


This is great to hear as I just uploaded my first order with them last Friday! I did call first and Bre was very helpful.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Sent from my SCH-I605 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

I use Semo for alot of my transfers especially 2 color or more. Lately i have been having issues with the top color, especially Lime Green and Bright Blue. It looks kind of like scales or dots.
But the color that didn't have a white underbase transfered fine.

I sent a email late this afternoon with pictures, hopefully i hear back tomorrow.

I have a 4 color design to send them for a good customer, and the rate it is going right now isn't good enough for my customer.


----------



## wisdom1201 (May 3, 2016)

jamerican352005 said:


> Thanks John for the positive response. Maybe I should put you on the payroll since others seem to think you already work for me  LOL *free freight though on your next order* I'm sad that a positive review from one of my customers is thought of as "self advertisment" from someone within my company. Oh well.
> 
> If you ever have any issues with our product the first thing to do is email us. We do have automatic presses that are ran by humans. So error can occur. Never hesitate to contact us if you have any issues. We will always make sure to help you correct any issues.
> 
> ...


What you have said here alone makes me want to give you a try . I recently started out about 3 months ago and have been doing fairly well. I tried 2 companies so far each with there own personal niche of expertise. I started with Transfer Express which is GREAT but at this point in my business I don't want to spend that much on transfers without charging over 25.00 for a shirt! So I tried Seay Graphics which was great on turn around time and the transfers it self seemed ok so far. However customer service is HUGE with me. I ran into a little problem with a recent order I had with them with my transfers lifting up and they didnt seem to want to take responsibility for the problem. I've made several orders with them and I would think that they would of offered something to make me, the customer happy but they offered nothing but pointing errors on my part which I truly believe I was not in error since i followed the pressing directions exactly the way he recommended when I first pointed out the issue. I ABSOLUTELY HATE JUMPING AROUND but that has really left a bad taste in my mouth so now I'm searching again. And to top it off I have the biggest order to date and dont want to continue with Seay Graphics just in case the problem happens again but on a larger scale...so Semo you may have just gained a new customer.


----------



## inkshirt (May 7, 2016)

There is only one thing that raises a question if I have to vectorize art sometimes separate colos for them whats the point of having a company do my tranfers at that point I have done most of the work. Is just a mattar of inking up my screens and get it done myself for way less money . that puts more on my poket


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

inkshirt said:


> There is only one thing that raises a question if I have to vectorize art sometimes separate colos for them whats the point of having a company do my tranfers at that point I have done most of the work. Is just a mattar of inking up my screens and get it done myself for way less money . that puts more on my poket


The advantage of plastisol transfers has nothing to do with vectorized artwork. You could do transfers with raster files too.

Plastisol transfers will never be cheaper than direct screen printing regardless of the type of artwork you have.


----------

